
A Package in a league of its own: Helm - justinweiss
http://tuhdo.github.io/helm-intro.html
======
partition
Where do you get the nyancat progress bar?

~~~
pchristensen
[http://nyan-mode.buildsomethingamazing.com/](http://nyan-
mode.buildsomethingamazing.com/)

